# Rebuild a REVELL 32 Scale F14 A 30%finish



## 520516MA (May 26, 2009)

when i finished su-27 ,first i decide to make some WWI flight ,but i change my mind because i recive this 

REVELL 32scale F14A.

This kit is one of my friends he was finished it 3 years ago ,One day another friend give me a new decal .so my friend decide tocall me rebuild it 

because this F14 is type A,and the decal is suit for type D ,so i hadn't to make some detial by myself.

the first is jet nozzle.


----------



## 520516MA (May 26, 2009)




----------



## 520516MA (May 26, 2009)

go on


----------



## 520516MA (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2009)

That's some really good reconstruction work you're doing. Can you tell me how you took the original model apart without damaging it? I'd be interested in learning how it's done!


----------



## 520516MA (May 26, 2009)




----------



## 520516MA (May 26, 2009)

Airframes said:


> That's some really good reconstruction work you're doing. Can you tell me how you took the original model apart without damaging it? I'd be interested in learning how it's done!



thx sir ,I just used TAMIYA green cover cement.


----------



## Airframes (May 26, 2009)

Not sure I understand. Did you use the cement to separate the already joined and cemented parts? It would be useful to know, as I have an old mosel I'd like to take apart to rebuild to a different version, instead of trying to obtain another kit.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

These new cements are really incredible Terry.I use the lemon Mr.Cement one and must admit I like this the most.One small drop of the glue is enough to cement together two parts going along the long line of gluing ( it goes along the line like the cyanoacrylate adhesives).When applied on an old gluing line causes its "melting" what means it is quite easy to get these parts separated.


----------



## Airframes (May 27, 2009)

Ah! Thanks for the explanation Wojtek, I'll have to look for some of those.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

You'r welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2009)

Crikey! Ungluing glue.....!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 28, 2009)

Nice rebuild! doing a great job!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 5, 2009)

wow..just mindblowing


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 5, 2009)

by the way..are you a 501 member as well ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2009)

DAM!!!!

The Su-27 is incredible!


----------

